# Scared to stop taking low dose aspirin



## hotpinkangel

Has anyone stopped taking it and had any problems? I'm really worried about this, I'll be coming off it in about 3 weeks and dreading it :-( x


----------



## hb1

I stopped and seem fine :)

hx


----------



## hotpinkangel

Really? When did you stop Helen? I'm waiting to see the consultant who's not been in touch for 3 weeks, my mw said she doesn't want to tell me to stop in case anything happens :-/ which scared me. So I'm still waiting to hear but I'm 31 weeks now and worried about bleeding so I've been taking 1 every other day instead. X


----------



## Emmea12uk

Why do you guys take it, if you don't mind me asking? Is it as an anticoagulant?


----------



## petitpas

I don't think baby aspirin makes a big difference in terms of bleeding. Why are you supposed to stop?

Emmea, I'm taking it as a sort of anticoagulant therapy in combination with low molecular weight heparin injections.


----------



## Emmea12uk

Ahhh ok. I was given a choice whether to take it as anticoagulant and I decided not to unless I was bedridden.


----------



## hb1

I stopped around 27 weeks as I have heard a lot of advice pointing to this stage. My only worry like yours was bleeding during the birth - and I want a physiological 3rd stage for delivery of the placenta and the main concern for that is the bleeding.

I am sure you are fine :hugs:

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

My consultant stopped it last week when I was in hospital. I have been having bleeding problems and she thinks that could be making it worse.

If you have no problems with bleeding I think you can take it till 34 weeks or so. I don't know anyone who has had problems after stopping xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Vickie - glad you're out of hospital :wave:

hx


----------



## stacey_

im taking it but im only 8 weeks along, so got a whileyet, but i went away on the weekend for about 4 days and forgot to take it :/ i waas freaking out lol but ive jsut started it again when i got home and everything seems ok..
ive heard 20 weeks is a good time to stop if all is well, but you need to listen to your medical professional :)


----------



## fluffyblue

I have been told to stop at end of 36th week by both midwife and consultant.


----------

